# HDPE = Nylon ?



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I saw a HDPE sheet in a hardware store but they are telling that is Nylon sheet and they have no idea about HDPE LOL, Are both HDPE and Nylon same? if not can make slingshot with Nylon sheet?


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

They're not the same.

Nylon would probably work just fine, but could be more difficult to get a nice finish.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

ash said:


> They're not the same.
> 
> Nylon would probably work just fine, but could be more difficult to get a nice finish.


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

HDPE has a lower melting point, and is not as strong as nylon. However, it has much greater resistance to UV than does nylon. Either one should be fine for slingshot frames.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

'flame polishing' should work nicely to bring a fine sanded surface up to high gloss finish. may not be advisable for the handle though as it may end up to slick to grip.

good luck, please post when finished.
cheers, remco


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Any news? Any new slingshot?


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

There are numerous polymers available designed for structural and cushioning purposes that are graded for wear resistance, tensile strength and heat resistance that can be used for making great slingshots. I like HDPE fine, but you might try Delrin for something much stronger. It is more expensive, on the down side.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

I used nylon on some fork tips and had no worries finishing it with wet and dry paper ,its reasonably easy to work with and pretty much bomb proof .


----------

